# الغازات



## فرقد ش ن ج (4 فبراير 2010)

الغازات .
 هناك تقريبا ثلاثة أنواع من الغازات ، الغازات خانقة أو الغازات الملهبة أو الغازات السامة. الغازات الخانقة هي متعددة مثل غاز( الهيدروجين، الميثان، ثاني أوكسيد الكربون) وهي جميعها تحل محل قدر من الهواء في جو العمل مما يقلل نسبة غاز الاوكسجين.
الغازات الملهبة مثل( الكلور، الفلور) تسبب تهيجا والتهابا بأنسجة الجلد والمسالك التنفسية وتآكل الانسجة مما يؤدي الى موت الخلايا. يتعرض العاملون لغاز الكلور في الصناعات البتركيميائية مثل صناعة البلاستيك وكذلك غاز الفلور يتعرض له العاملون في البترول والبلاستيك. اما الغازات السامة فمن أمثلتها( غاز أول أوكسيد الكربون ، وغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين)، أعراض تسمم غاز اول اوكسيد الكاربون تظهرعلى صورة اجهاد مع الارتباك الذهني وفقدان القدرة على التركيز وفقدان الوعي. اما غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين فانه يؤثرعلى المركز التنفسي بالمخ.
المعادن الثقيلة والمواد الاخرى.
يصاب العمال في صناعات البترول بالتسمم المزمن ببعض المعادن الثقيلة والمواد الصناعية الاخرى نتيجة التعرض لها على صورة أتربة أو أدخنة أو أبخرة تتطاير في جو العمل وتنتج الاصابة عن طريق التنفس أو بترسبها على الجلد، ومن ابرز تلك المعادن الثقيلة هي:
الرصاص. اعراض التسسمم بالرصاص فقرالدم والامساك ، شلل الاعصاب الطرفية، الصداع ، الرعشة والتهاب الكليتين.
الزئبق. تسبب التهاب الفم واللثة مع ظهور خط رمادي ازرق على اللثة وزيادة إفراز ا للعاب ، الغثيان،رعشة وحركات غير إرادية في الرأس واللسان والشفتين واليدين والساقين مع صداع وتغيرات في الشخصية،فقر الدم، سرطان الجلد ، تضخم الكبد والتهاب الكلى.
النيكل. يسبب النيكل التهابات وقروح وتقشر الجلد مع فقدان النشاط البدني والعقلي ، التهابات رئوية، بل أحيانآ يؤدي الى سرطان في الرئة.
الكبريت. يصاب العامل بقصر التنفس والتهاب أغشية المسالك التنفسية، فقدان حاسةالشم وسرعةالتعب .
الفسفور. اعراض التسمم هي ضيق الصدر والصداع، آلآم الاسنان وخلخلتها وسقوطها، التهاب وتأكل عضمة الفك ، الضعف العام ، فقدان التوازن والرعشة.
رابع كلوريد الكربون. يسبب التهابات في الاغشية المخاطية بالأنف والعين ، الغثيان واسهال وفقدان الشهية ، الصداع واضطراب النظر وفقدان الاتزان والارتباك، التهابات في الكلية والصفراء والكبد والجلد.
العمليات الاساسية لصناعة للبترول:
تبداء العمليات الاساسية للبترول بأستخراج البترول من الابار ثم نقله خلال أنابيب الى موانئ لتصديره عبر ناقلات البترول في البحر أو نقله بالمركبات في البر(موقع الحقل) ثم تكرير البترول وتوزيعه أو تخزينه أو استخدامه كمادة أولية في الصناعات البتروكيميائية.
الصناعات البتروكيميائية هي الصناعات التي تنتج مواد كيمياوية من مصادر النفط أو الغاز الطبيعي، وبناء على هذ ا التعريف تتكون المواد البتروكيمياوية إما من الكربون والهيدروجين والكبريت المشتقة من هذين المصدرين، أو بأضافة عناصر اخرى الى هذه العناصر كالأوكسجين والنتروجين والكلور، ومن اهم المواد البتروكيميائية الأساسية الأثيلين والبروبلين والبيوتلين ، وعن طريق تصنيع هذه المنتجات يمكن الحصول علىعديد من المنتجات الصناعية الاخرى كالمواد البلاستيكية والالياف التركيبية والمطاط الصناعي والمنظفات والأصباغ والعطريات وغيرها من المنتجات الكيمياوية الاخرى.
بدأت صناعة البتروكيماويات في العشرينات من القرن الماضي بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية وذلك باستخدام البروبيلين الناتج من عمليات التكسر (للنافتا) لأنتاج بنزين السيارات، وبعد ها تم الحصول على الاسيتون،واعتمدت بعض الدول على الفحم ومشتقاته لأنتاج المواد الكيمياوية.
لقد حدث تطور هائل في فهم كيمياء البترول مع تقدم البحوث والطرق التكنولوجية وكذلك ادت النتائج المذهلة في أستخدام العوامل المساعدة ومعرفة ظروف العمليات الصناعية الى التوصل لمعرفة المزيد عن كنوز التي يحتويها البترول ومشتقاته ممما ادى الى إنتاج المنتجات الجديدة التي لهاخواص تشابة مع الخواص الطبيعية بديلآ ( للحديد والخشب والزجاج والقطن، والحرير والصوف والورق والمعادن.. بلأ واحيانآ تتفوق عليها في الاستخدامات والعديد من التطبيقات ،مما صارت صناعة البتروكيمياويات مقياسآ ومؤشرآ لحضارة الشعوب وتقدمها.
مخاطر صناعة البترول:
كانت صناعة البترول في جميع مراحلها صناعة خطرة ،ومن هنا كان من المفروض ان تكون لها منذ البداية قواعدها واجراءاتها الصارمة في مجال حماية البيئة من التلوث أو التسرب وتنفيذ إجراءات السلامة في التشغيل لحماية العاملين ووسائل الانتاج والحفاظ على البيئة المحيطة. تعمقت مخاطر صناعة البترول في ظل عمليات التنمية والطلب المتزايد على استخدام البترول لتوفير احتياجات الطاقة الاولية كمنتجات بترولية وغاز طبيعي بحيث وصل الامر الى ان البترول كان يوفر اكثر من90% من أحتياجات بعض الدول ولاسيما المكتظة بالسكان كما هو الحال في مصر ، بالأضافة الى اهمية ودور البترول كمصدر ودعامة أساسية للدخل القومي في الكثير من البلدان المنتجة له، مما ازداد الوعي العام على ضرورة حماية البيئة والانسان وخاصة العاملين في مجال الصناعة البترول من مخاطره.
يتعرض العاملون في النفط لأربعة انواع من المخاطر،( المخاطرالطبيعية، المخاطر الكيميائية، المخاطر الآلية، المخاطر السيكولوجية - النفسية).
تكمن المخاطر الطبيعية بتعرض العاملين في مجال النفط الى التعرض للشمس اي للحرارة أثناء عمليات الحفر في العراء سواءفي الصحراء او في البحار. التعرض للضوضاء، الاهتزازات الناجمة من الحفر ، التعرض للأشعاع الىجانب التعرض الى الضوء المبهر وللكهرباء في عمليات اللحام . مسببة امراض عديدة مثل ( ضربة الشمس، الانيميا ،سرطان الدم، سرطان الجلد، عتامة عدسة العين).
المخاطر الكيميائية عن طريق الغازات والادخنة والابخرة والاتربة التي تتصاعد في جو العمل. تسبب الغازات اضرارا بالغة تصل الى حد الاختناق والالتهابات ، قد تتسبب في حرائق أوانفجارات لأن مستخرجات البترول مواد ملتهبة ومتفجرة.
المخاطر الآلية تتعلق بالعمليات المتممة في الورش الملحقة بالمنشئات البترولية بهدف صيانة آلآتها.
المخاطر النفسية تكمن في عدم تكيف العامل مع جو العمل المعزول عن الاهل والاصدقاء في اماكن نائبة بالصحراء او البحار مما يسبب للعامل الشعور بالغربة والوحدة والضياع.
الوقاية من مخاطر صناعة البترول:
من اجل تقليل مخاطرصناعة البترول على العاملين في المشاريع النفطية من الضروري مرعات ما يلي:
1- توفير اماكن السكن الصحي للعمال إضافة الى المرافق التي تجعل الحياة مقبولة في الصحاري أو عند البحار والمناطق المهجورة .
2- توفير وسائل الترفيه والطعام الصحي ومياه الشرب النظيفة والملابس الواقية للعمال.
3- توفير وسائل نقل جيدة لنقل العمال الى حقول البترول ومنشآت النفط .
4- تنظيم فترات العمل والراحة والاجازات الاسبوعية والسنوية لتغطية الشعور بالغربة والحرمان الذين يعانون منه.
5- العناية بتظيم وصيانة مصافي النفط لمنع تسرب الابخرة والغازات الى جانب إبعاد المصافي عن المدن والاماكن الزراعية حماية للبيئة المجاورة لمصافي البترول.
6- توفير كل وسائل الوقاية من الحريق والتجهيزات اللازمة لحماية العمال وخزانات تجميع البترول التي قد تتعرض للحرائق، ويجب ان تكون هناك مسافات مناسبة بين الخزان والآخر لتأمين وسائل الوقاية وهذا ما يجب عمله ايضا بالنسبة لمستودعات الغاز التي يجب ان تجهز بوسائل الأطفاء الآلي وان تكون بعيدة عن اماكن السكن والمدن.
7- تجهيز ناقلات البترول بكل وسائل الوقاية من الحرائق والانفجارات مع ملاحظة غسل الناقلات من الزيوت بسبب تلوث مياه البحر بالنفط.
8- يجب تصميم منافذ نجاة وانقاذ داخل الناقلات وتزويد العاملين بها بأدوات وقاية من الضجيج ومن غازات البترول وأبخرته.
9- منع التدخين اثناء تفريغ الناقلات والحذر من غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين السام وكذلك الحذر من انابيب نقل البترول والغاز من الآبار الى موانئ التصدير سواء أكانت تحت الارض أو فوقها.
10-يجب توفير وسائل التهوية في معامل تكرير البترول لكي لا يتعرض العمال للتسمم بمركبات الكبريت والفاناديوم والزرنيخ وغاز اول اوكسيد الكاربون وكبريتيد الهيدروجين.
11- يجب عدم استعمال طرق الكنس الجاف لمنع انتشار غبار مادة الاسبستوس التي تستعمل في اعمال العزل الحراري وبعض الاعمال الصناعية الاخرى، كما من الضروري حفظ مادة الاسبستوس في بالات مبطنة بالبلاستيك وان تحفظ في اوعية محكمة الاغلاق وتبديل ثياب العمل قبل مغادرة مكان العمل.
12- يستلزم ارتداء ملابس الوقاية مثل اغطية الرأس والقفازات ونظارات اللحام وسدادات الاذن للوقاية من الضوضاء والكمامات والاقنعة المضادة للبخرة والغازات السامة وكذلك الاحذية الخاصة .
13- الأهتمام بتوعية العمال بالندوات والملصقات لتعريفهم بمخاطر عملهم وطرق الوقاية الشخصية منها.اضافةالى توفير وسائل الاسعاف بالمنشآت البترولية وتوفيرالرعاية الصحية المهنية والعامة بها عن طريق جهود مشرفي الامن الصناعي واطباء السلامة المهنية واجراء الكشف الطبي الابتدائي والدوري والتفتيش عن اماكن العمل وقياس نسب الغازات والابخرة والاتربة بها حتى يمكن الاحتفاظ بها في الحدود الآمنة الى جانب العناية بالسجلات الطبية والتقارير والاحصائيات للأمراض العادية والامراض المهنية حتى يسهل متابعة الاحوال الصحية للعمال ومواجهة اي مخاطر مهنية


----------



## عمروصلاح (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات المفيدة.


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (8 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز على المرور


----------

